# Passing Gas in Front of your SO - Yay or Nay?



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Yes, I went there.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

*FART*

Yay.


----------



## lolthevoidlol (May 19, 2011)

yay, tho that word feels oddly celebratory


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

well i never heard of a fart-scented air freshener, so, I guess, after much deliberation... no

unless you're a unicorn, cuz then you fart rainbows


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Yes but it took me a long time, and a lot of convincing from him to do it, cause i was embarrassed. I kept it in when we lived together and it messed me up, who knew farting is SO important :tongue: now i'm very cool, we even have competitions :tongue: I don't think he's ever smelled it though, was lucky. I've smelled his many times. Well, he's no way worse than my dog's farts, they are so horrible we have to vacate the room each time.


----------



## SocioApathetic (May 20, 2012)

I flatulate before no one.


----------



## SublimeSerendipity (Dec 30, 2010)

Shit....er....farts happen???

No really, it's a bodily function, it happens, it's supposed to happen. My SO and I both have IBS so often these things are daily conversations not to mention activities. 

We still have a rule of no using the toilet in front of the other though. At least for now. I'm sure eventually that's going to be broken....I can only hope it will be in as comical of a situation as on HIMYM!!!


----------



## rosedragon (Apr 4, 2013)

I've tried.. but I can't. 

No probs farting in front of my kids though...


----------



## rosegeranium (Apr 1, 2013)

If they can't love the worst of you how can they possibly love the best? I have farted into my hand and threw it at my boyfriend because he would always give me dutch ovens. He knew that it was only just that I use chemical warfare again'st him if he used it again'st me.

EDIT: I do not suggest you do this.


----------



## SirDave (Sep 1, 2012)

It shows a level of disrespect that is hard to quantify. It's like "here, smell my crap" with it being announced with a sound that creates an unpleasant image. My spouse and I always resisted that kind of gross familiarity over the duration of our 48-year marriage. 

Our married son, 44 y.o., has no such qualms with his wife but he didn't learn it from his parents. Maybe it's some kind of subconscious rejection of values, but I always put it down as some sort of uncomfortable bowel syndrome.

For my own part, and I know this is extreme, I subconsciously control the impulse while in bed asleep, and will awaken to leave the bedroom for my own bathroom.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

SocioApathetic said:


> I flatulate before no one.


Sounds like a challenge ^-^


----------



## SocioApathetic (May 20, 2012)

Maybe said:


> Sounds like a challenge ^-^


----------



## TriggerHappy923 (Dec 8, 2012)

I couldn't, nope, ney. I don't even like talking about it. I burp though, anywhere and everywhere. I don't care about burping.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Not that I would crave it, but in a long-lasting relationship I imagine it would happen at some point anyway.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

I refuse to fart in front of anyone, but my boyfriend doesn't have the same hang ups. It's nasty, but it's natural so I really can't bitch about it.


----------



## StaceofBass (Jul 1, 2012)

The Proof said:


> unless you're a unicorn, cuz then you fart rainbows


I fart rainbows. Does that make me a unicorn? :crazy:


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I don't think it is something people ought to feel ashamed of. It is natural and healthy. I don't mind at all when people fart around me, and I don't apologize when I do it around others. If mine were especially stinky, I might avoid doing it right in someone's face, just to be considerate, but it's really not a big deal.


----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

It's ok if it happens involuntarily, me and my husband even laugh about it while the one who did it feels embarrassed lol, thought we still avoid doing it as we avoid doing it in front of other people. I would prefer my partner to have some respect or concern of his own "image" when he's with me, and I do the same.


----------



## rosegeranium (Apr 1, 2013)

QUESTION: Would anyone date a super hot, super intelligent, man/woman of your dreams, but on one condition...That they HAD to fart every fifteen minutes? The farts would always be loud, last a long time and smell terrible. Would you do it? I would.


----------



## Morpheus83 (Oct 17, 2008)

I guess when you're dating, bodily functions don't exist :tongue: 

Not totally related, but a woman tried to sue a man for farting in her face at a supermarket. And at a police station, an officer tried to press additional charges when a suspect ripped a really smelly fart. These 'incidents' happened in Australia :tongue:


----------



## Kyandigaru (Mar 11, 2012)

yay....one of the was you know its official. lol


----------



## Shabby (Feb 14, 2013)

"Why fart and waste it, when you can burp and taste it?" - inspiring quote of the day.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

ABSOLUTELY NOT. Not if I can help it. NAY. NO WAY. Only if there was NO escape. :laughing:

-_- I am so serious. I vote NAY.

I can NOT believe no one has posted this so far. I can't even watch it. Once was enough.


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

I wouldn't do it intentionally, but if it happened, so be it.
We're human we fart, we defecate. It's no use pretending that you don't.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Too posh to fart.


----------



## Eos_Machai (Feb 3, 2013)

Well, it's not always possible to avoid. The average person does fart 14-23 times a day. I try though to avoid it though because she isn't very fond of 'em. But it's not _that_ a big deal.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

Eos_Machai said:


> Well, it's not always possible to avoid. The average person does fart 14-23 times a day.


Where does that figure come from? Not to say I'm the average person, but I don't come close to that on a daily basis. A quick Google search shows a lot of people repeating it, but there's nothing official (i.e., actual research done, not just something commonly said). And some people count burping as part of that 14-23 times, which further muddies things. Another search shows more results of belching being included in the 14-23 times and that that figure doesn't refer to flatulence alone. One said that expelling gas through belching is actually the most common way of doing so, and that it's only the gas that isn't expelled in such a way that travels further down and is expelled through the anus.

My initial thoughts were that it was just something commonly cited and that it was highly likely that it hadn't come from any empirical research or anything. If the "14-23 times of daily gas expellation" includes burping _and_ flatulence, then that makes more sense to me. But that number could also vary depending on what foods you eat. If I drink soda, then I'm more likely to burp than I am on days I don't. Likewise, there are certain foods that makes one more prone to flatulence. I might look for an official source one day since too many people are saying different things, but it isn't exactly a high priority for me.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

I think it's a sign of your comfort level to be honest. I don't fart in front of most of my friends haha, I'm usually pretty sneaky about it. But when you're comfortable around an SO it's kind of silly to spend so much time/effort being covert. It's something we can laugh about or tease each other about. For some reason this made me think of my World Culture class, where the textbook said that saving face is the easiest way to get in people's good graces. I guess if someone farts and you make it seem okay/comical that's a type of face saving. It's like if your friend said something wrong and you played along with it rather than calling them out for sounding stupid.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

About the 14-23 figure, I don't recall farting even once in the last few days. I certainly don't fart over a dozen times a day:laughing:. This is purely anecdotal, but that figure seems exaggerated.


----------



## userslon (Jan 29, 2013)

no, if you try that with me, I would lose all hype.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

nay!


----------



## ZMX (Jul 2, 2012)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> ABSOLUTELY NOT. Not if I can help it. NAY. NO WAY. Only if there was NO escape. :laughing:
> 
> -_- I am so serious. I vote NAY.
> 
> I can NOT believe no one has posted this so far. I can't even watch it. Once was enough.


LOL.

Humorous video.

But really, I don't get all the fuss about farts.


----------



## stillakidatheart (Sep 13, 2012)

Doesn't matter to him, I think! He understands certain foods that make me quite bloated.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> ABSOLUTELY NOT. Not if I can help it. NAY. NO WAY. Only if there was NO escape. :laughing:
> 
> -_- I am so serious. I vote NAY.
> 
> I can NOT believe no one has posted this so far. I can't even watch it. Once was enough.


Lmao!


----------



## qingdom (Apr 5, 2011)

The Proof said:


> well i never heard of a fart-scented air freshener, so, I guess, after much deliberation... no
> 
> unless you're a unicorn, cuz then you fart rainbows



I'm surprised no one posted this yet.... who had this for their signature? Was it King of Dreams? I forget... but anyway, here's a visual:


* *


----------



## bombsaway (Nov 29, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, to those who say nay, how does one stop it? 

You gotta fart, you gotta fart, you know? Unless I were make an excuse to go out of the room every time I needed to pass gas there'd be no choice but YAY. 
:tongue:


----------



## qingdom (Apr 5, 2011)

bombsaway said:


> Just out of curiosity, to those who say nay, how does one stop it?
> 
> You gotta fart, you gotta fart, you know? Unless I were make an excuse to go out of the room every time I needed to pass gas there'd be no choice but YAY.
> :tongue:



Someone once posted ... can't find the thread again... that 'one should not fart when experiencing diarrhea.'


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

bombsaway said:


> Just out of curiosity, to those who say nay, how does one stop it?
> 
> You gotta fart, you gotta fart, you know? Unless I were make an excuse to go out of the room every time I needed to pass gas there'd be no choice but YAY.
> :tongue:


I don't know how, but I trained myself since I was little (like elementary school) to send it in and am quite good at it. Maybe it has to do with the sphincter?Dunno.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

I don't care for the fact that they know I fart, and can't understand all these teens who try to act as if they don't ever take a dump, but just because it's natural doesn't mean it should be done in front of people, even if they are your SO. If I have to fart I could just excuse myself and go to the next room or the bathroom, or simply hold it in until I shower or something.


----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

bombsaway said:


> Just out of curiosity, to those who say nay, how does one stop it?
> 
> You gotta fart, you gotta fart, you know? Unless I were make an excuse to go out of the room every time I needed to pass gas there'd be no choice but YAY.
> :tongue:


Hmm I guess that it's just like how you avoid it when you are at the public/work/school or with your friends and family? It's not like you need to hold it completely, IMO if there's no noise and barely smells then there's no need to hold it, but if there might be noise and smell, specially strong smell, then people should be more considerate.


----------



## Xanthus Primus (Jan 24, 2010)

Yay. I judge my mates based on the strength of the fart actually.


----------



## ebae (Sep 21, 2015)

John X said:


> Yay. I judge my mates based on the strength of the fart actually.


Lol, that sounds tedious.


----------



## TapudiPie (Feb 21, 2015)

Oh so you say people are okay with shoving things into other people's holes but when things leave the holes it's a subject of discussion?


----------



## ebae (Sep 21, 2015)

TapudiPie said:


> Oh so you say people are okay with shoving things into other people's holes but when things leave the holes it's a subject of discussion?


Who is this question directed at?


----------



## TapudiPie (Feb 21, 2015)

ebae said:


> Who is this question directed at?


It can be directed at anyone you seek (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*✧*


----------



## The Scorched Earth (May 17, 2010)

I never do this and I would try to make sure it never happens, more out of concern for how I carry myself than how my SO would react.


----------

